# lickety log splitter help



## HOPPY22 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a old lickety log splitter,model # unknown, bought with no engine,i installed a 11 h/p honda style motor on it & works but the auto valving from hi to lo speed wont work properly keeps jamming up & i need to put into low manually, any one know if i can up date this machine to a newer valve assy let me know, if .not,i will have a bunch of parts for sale. I spent most of the day trying to make it work properly & no luck.(but wow it will split a log sidways when in the rite gear.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 15, 2010)

I think you can replace a two stage pump for $150-ish dollars, I think thats more reasonable than giving up on what sounds like a Great Splitter. with the 11hp engine you may be able to go up in gpm and cut your cycle time down and make your splitter more fun to use (if thats ever happend  ).. Don't give up.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 15, 2010)

Not giving up,but unsure how to convert this to a single valve system, the ram & plumbing on this thing is crazy, I live in northern california,any one up for the challange. i can pay in cash!


----------



## tex (Aug 16, 2010)

HOPPY22 said:


> Not giving up,but unsure how to convert this to a single valve system, the ram & plumbing on this thing is crazy, I live in northern california,any one up for the challange. i can pay in cash!



Send it to me, I'll get it going.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would to but i think shipping from ca. would be a bunch. 
I talked to a guy that told me if i put a 2 stage pump & a regular valve on it it should work,but i am not sure the ram is compatable,it has a large cable & spring for the return & i am told that this unit takes 10/30 motor for hyd fluid. any help would be great, any one out there ever converted a old 2 valve system into a newer 2 stage pump system?. if so please let me know what parts are needed & if this old lickety split ram will work.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure about lickety splitters but some splitters have been equipped with a regenerative type valve over the years. If the control valve has two foward speeds then this may be the case. With a two stage pump, the pump shifts gears, if you will, but the control lever remains in one position. A single stage pump is usually required with a regenerative circuit, almost certainly on a splitter.


----------



## super3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is all the plumbing hooked up right for the shift valve? Have you checked to see if the spring in the shift valve is broken? Is there a small flow control valve on the end of the shift valve?

I wouldn't switch it to a 2 stage pump. They are not hard to get working properly.


I have a manual with all schematics & settings for models MK348 & Mk528. PM me your email and I can send you a pic.


----------



## woodchop (Aug 16, 2010)

HOPPY22 said:


> I would to but i think shipping from ca. would be a bunch.
> I talked to a guy that told me if i put a 2 stage pump & a regular valve on it it should work,but i am not sure the ram is compatable,it has a large cable & spring for the return & i am told that this unit takes 10/30 motor for hyd fluid. any help would be great, any one out there ever converted a old 2 valve system into a newer 2 stage pump system?. if so please let me know what parts are needed & if this old lickety split ram will work.



There is a guy down the road from me who owns a Lickety splitter and he has all the manuals for it. I'll pay him a visit and see what I can come up with. I think he also knows where to buy parts.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you, if i cant figure it out soon,i am going to part this one out,& install a new ram,pump & valve to up date this thing.


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 17, 2010)

Please don't ruin a really cool design with "improvements". Instead call Lowell Webb at Webb Chain Saw in Soquel, CA. When Piqua Engineering went out of business Lowell bought up all the parts they had and he made many replacement parts. Webbs is the only place I know of to get parts for Lickety Log Splitters.

Here is the web site for Webb Chain Saw: http://webbs-farmsupplies.com/. The phone number is 831-475-1020.

I have a Lickety Log Splitter model EK308 that was given to me. The PO had run the engine out of oil and then lost most of the parts for the engine after disassembling it. They asked me to haul it to the dump for them. Instead I hauled it home.

I found another Kohler 8hp (K181 model) on the internet that I rebuilt. This 30 year old log splitter outpaces most new splitters friends own. You have a very good machine and with a little TLC you will have it running again. I live in Santa Cruz. If you want to pull it down I can take a look at it for you and better yet you can take it to Lowell and have one of the best look at your machine. Lowell is a rare breed. He will spend a lot of time helping perfect strangers. Webbs is a 3rd generation owned business and they treat customers right.

Bob


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 17, 2010)

BTW Lowell has all the mauals for these splitters and he wil let you copy them. He gave me the manual for a $50 deposit. He told me that if I brought the manual back he would return $45 to me. If I brought the manual and 3 copies he woudl return $50 to me. I think I made him 10 copies.

He also supplied me with all the replacement parts I needed. BTW you don't want to go with a two way valve. These splitters wern't designed to work that way. My EK308 runs at a low idle until the lever is pushed foward then the enginecomes up to high speed and the ram advances. When the ram hits the end of travel the engine returns to low idle and the ram begins to retract. This happens automatically.

When I got my splitter the threaded rod between the lever and valve was broken. The automatic return didn't work as a consequence. I got a length of threded rod at the hardware store for less than $2 and fixed it. The splitter works great now.

My splitter has the original Borg Warner single stage pump. I have split lots of wood and never felt that I needed a two-stage pump. 



Bob95065 said:


> Please don't ruin a really cool design with "improvements". Instead call Lowell Webb at Webb Chain Saw in Soquel, CA. When Piqua Engineering went out of business Lowell bought up all the parts they had and he made many replacement parts. Webbs is the only place I know of to get parts for Lickety Log Splitters.
> 
> Here is the web site for Webb Chain Saw: http://webbs-farmsupplies.com/. The phone number is 831-475-1020.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for the input,I installed a 11 h/p engine on it & it will split fine but the problem i have is the auto switching valve,cant seem to make it work properly,(wont go into low range automatic) i have to push the valve in with my fingers. & now the ram is leaking & looks like a real job to remove it,i wish i could take is somewhere local to have repaired.


----------



## super3 (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 on eveything Bob said.

Webb is the only source for parts but they are a little pricey on some things. I have a 69' MK348 and made most of what it needed myself.

Frame on these are way too light for a conventional cylinder and pump and would probably slow the splitting down.

No need for a revamp......rebuild.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 17, 2010)

super3 i sent you a pm with my e mail address, would appericate any help. thank you,& if somone has any pictures of what the auto switching mechinisum looks like it would be a big help. please send any info to [email protected]. thank you


----------



## super3 (Aug 17, 2010)

I sent an email and I have a copy of the manual for ya.


----------



## super3 (Aug 17, 2010)

This should get you started. You will need (2) #425 & (1) #329 o rings for the cylinder (ram). (2) # 012 o rings for the shift cylinder.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 17, 2010)

that looks like what i have, the small ram that works the low valve seems to be working but not able to get enough throw to pull the valve on, & when man turn the valve on it wont go back far enough to push it back the other way, i have adjusted every way i can, possably the small ram is not pushing & pulling properly.????


----------



## super3 (Aug 17, 2010)

The shift valve works buy presure. It doesn't have a lot of travel. Pm me your address and I'll send you a copy of the manual. It has a page for adjusting the shift valve properly. 

Do you have a pressure gauge on this one?


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the help mike & everyone, it looks like i need to rebuild my shift valve,. the spring appears to be broken. mike looking forward to getting the repair manual.let me know what i owe you.. i can send money through pay pal or ?. thanks again...


----------



## super3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just copy it and send it to the next guy that needs one and we'll be good.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good thanks again.


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hoppy, How's it going with the Lickety? I'm glad Super3 was able to help. I hope you are able to fix the splitter. You have one of the best.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 30, 2010)

No, i thougt i was missing the piston head for the auto shift piston so i ordered a new one than fount is was there the whole time,(whasted $40.00).put new o rings on the piston plunger & head & still wont kick the low speed valve on.So not sure what is next,the manual shows it should have a psi guage & mine does not,so i am looking in to putting one on so i can see if i have the proper pressure. i asked the guys @ webb farm supply if i could send my auto shift assy down to see what thay might be the prob & poss put in on another unit , but he told me he would not have any one avail to look at it,.


----------



## super3 (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish I lived closer. There should be no play in the piston, page 37 of the manual, yours is assembled with all parts listed? Nothing looks worn?

You could ship it to me. I'll take a look see (inside) and put it on my splitter and see what she does.


----------



## HOPPY22 (Aug 30, 2010)

that would be great,i will pay for your time, please P.M me your shipping address & i will ship it out.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have one of these contraptions in the scrap pile out back


----------



## super3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Firewood said:


> I have one of these contraptions in the scrap pile out back





Interested in selling it?


----------



## super3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Your shift valve is on it's way back to you. Happy splitting.


----------



## Jim Zeigler (Jul 22, 2012)

*I have an Allamerican log splitter model 52615. It has an hydraulic leak and I cant i*



Bob95065 said:


> Please don't ruin a really cool design with "improvements". Instead call Lowell Webb at Webb Chain Saw in Soquel, CA. When Piqua Engineering went out of business Lowell bought up all the parts they had and he made many replacement parts. Webbs is the only place I know of to get parts for Lickety Log Splitters.
> 
> Here is the web site for Webb Chain Saw: Webbs-farmsupplies. The phone number is 831-475-1020.
> 
> ...



I have an all american log splitter by piqua engineering. It has an hydraulic leak and I can't get the big nut off the front. Would you have any suggestions for me?:msp_sad:


----------



## hstrandiv (Aug 16, 2014)

super3 said:


> Just copy it and send it to the next guy that needs one and we'll be good.


Did you ever get her running right? I am having the exact same problem and could use a manual as well.


----------



## hstrandiv (Aug 16, 2014)

super3 said:


> Just copy it and send it to the next guy that needs one and we'll be good.


can I get a copy from you


----------



## Rob Graham (Feb 17, 2016)

I have several parts for the MK348. Electric start Kohler 8.5 hp (I have 2), controller, springs, cable,etc. I'm looking for the tire/rim assembly and will trade. If interested, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Joe Sposato (Mar 13, 2016)

HOPPY22 said:


> I have a old lickety log splitter,model # unknown, bought with no engine,i installed a 11 h/p honda style motor on it & works but the auto valving from hi to lo speed wont work properly keeps jamming up & i need to put into low manually, any one know if i can up date this machine to a newer valve assy let me know, if .not,i will have a bunch of parts for sale. I spent most of the day trying to make it work properly & no luck.(but wow it will split a log sidways when in the rite gear.





HOPPY22 said:


> I have a old lickety log splitter,model # unknown, bought with no engine,i installed a 11 h/p honda style motor on it & works but the auto valving from hi to lo speed wont work properly keeps jamming up & i need to put into low manually, any one know if i can up date this machine to a newer valve assy let me know, if .not,i will have a bunch of parts for sale. I spent most of the day trying to make it work properly & no luck.(but wow it will split a log sidways when in the rite gear.





HOPPY22 said:


> I have a old lickety log splitter,model # unknown, bought with no engine,i installed a 11 h/p honda style motor on it & works but the auto valving from hi to lo speed wont work properly keeps jamming up & i need to put into low manually, any one know if i can up date this machine to a newer valve assy let me know, if .not,i will have a bunch of parts for sale. I spent most of the day trying to make it work properly & no luck.(but wow it will split a log sidways when in the rite gear.





HOPPY22 said:


> I have a old lickety log splitter,model # unknown, bought with no engine,i installed a 11 h/p honda style motor on it & works but the auto valving from hi to lo speed wont work properly keeps jamming up & i need to put into low manually, any one know if i can up date this machine to a newer valve assy let me know, if .not,i will have a bunch of parts for sale. I spent most of the day trying to make it work properly & no luck.(but wow it will split a log sidways when in the rite gear.


----------



## PaulCR (Jun 1, 2018)

Am wondering why the splitter handle won't stay in the locked position without me holding it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome to the site Paul. Just checking, is your splitter a Lickity? They are different from all other splitters, and haven't been made for about 40 years. If it is a Lickity there are guys here that know them pretty well and will be happy to help you out.


----------



## super3 (Jun 2, 2018)

Your holes in the handle and the latch are wallered out. 
Drill them to the next size bigger bolt or pin.


----------

